# Not rare or super collectible, but very clean!!



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I got this from ebay for $13.01. Only 3 people bid on it.





































Doin' the happy dance!:woohoo:

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Stuff like that makes you do a happy dance!!! RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Good Deal :thumbsup: And it's even has a solid rivet Chassis - which looks barely used !


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Those stripes are perfect!! That almost never happens.

Good day to be a slot car guy!!
Old Blue


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Awesome grab. :thumbsup:


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

It looks like you did very good. Enjoy.

I am also feeling good today also because I got 3 cars buy it now for good prices, and a two TOMY Turbo chassis lot that just needs a few parts that I already have, also for a good price.


----------



## adiaz (Nov 26, 2012)

Marty ... Nice Ford GT!

I was watching that auction.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

adiaz said:


> Marty ... Nice Ford GT!
> 
> I was watching that auction.


Thanks for just watching!:wave:

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## CJM (Sep 5, 2006)

Classic tjet. Nice!


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Marty, nice. If you are not real picky on the model you can get some great buys. I sold the nicest VW Thing I've ever had for $10 last weekend (yes I know it is a Thing). Garden variety cars in great condition can be had for less than $15.


----------



## sizzlerjoe (Nov 21, 2009)

*good ebay win*

good deal  got that gt in about every color. need candies..


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Kinda seems like the prices of cars on eBay are _finally_ coming down. Things were pretty out of control there for awhile and alot of cars were fetching way more than theyre worth. Bad thing about it is, I have a bunch ive been wanting to sell..lol


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Nice snag..*

Great casting..

There are deals to be had if you keep an eye out.. I think the reason prices are starting to fall is that no matter how many you see listed more of the same keep coming. Wait 20 years when all of US start selling our collections.. We'll flood the market.. LOL

-marc and marcus


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

smokinHOs said:


> Great casting..
> 
> There are deals to be had if you keep an eye out.. I think the reason prices are starting to fall is that no matter how many you see listed more of the same keep coming. Wait 20 years when all of US start selling our collections.. We'll flood the market.. LOL
> 
> -marc and marcus


You can sell yours if you want, but I wish to be buried with mine so I can play with them in the after life. Oh, wait! Plastic melts..lol


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

rdm95 said:


> You can sell yours if you want, but I wish to be buried with mine so I can play with them in the after life. Oh, wait! Plastic melts..lol


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Good seller on epay has a couple - looks like some playware

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-T-Je...190796998393?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2c6c6326f9


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

cwbam said:


> Good seller on epay has a couple - looks like some playware
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-T-Je...190796998393?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2c6c6326f9


He always has good stuff and decent prices..Ive bought from him numerous times


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Marty, that's a real nice car and a great price. I've seen them at the Slot Shows priced at $30.00 and $40.00. 

I'm glad to see you or anyone else get a great deal like that. 

HAPPY HUNTING EVERYONE!

Randy.


----------

